# Gtr R35



## StewY5HLM (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi all looking to purchase a GTR R35 09 to 11 plate is my budget range. Message me if anyone knows of a good one for Sale.
Cheers stew


----------



## Saqawr1 (May 25, 2019)

Can't dm. Do you have a contact number?


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

what is your budget? I have a red 11 plate stage 4.25 that i might consider selling


----------



## Saqawr1 (May 25, 2019)

Marcusevo6- you selling as 4.25 or would you consider stripping to stock? Would be interested in the parts


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saqawr1 said:


> Marcusevo6- you selling as 4.25 or would you consider stripping to stock? Would be interested in the parts


Nope id sell it as it is


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best to buy a dba car rarther than an early 09/10 cba, and there***8217;s not much money difference now.


----------

